# outside gas pipe hanging



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm doing quite a few whole house generator's lately and I haven't found an option I really like for supporting the gas line to the generator. Any ideas that don't involve screwing into the generator or blocks on the ground that will end up getting pushed around by frost heaves?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

bct p&h said:


> I'm doing quite a few whole house generator's lately and I haven't found an option I really like for supporting the gas line to the generator. Any ideas that don't involve screwing into the generator or blocks on the ground that will end up getting pushed around by frost heaves?


How about a down stream kit ... This is under ground piping with risers at meter and generator


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

You can drive angle stock into the ground and u bolt to it. Drive unistrut into the ground....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

What's a frost heave. Expansion of the ground ??


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

OldSchool said:


> How about a down stream kit ... This is under ground piping with risers at meter and generator


The piping is plastic underground with the riser kits at both ends but I'm about 3' away from where I come out of the ground and where the inlet of the generator is. If I could steel pipe it right into the unit I wouldn't be so concerned with the hangers moving on me but generac makes you use that rubber hose to isolate vibrations. Not sure what you mean by a down stream kit.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What's a frost heave. Expansion of the ground ??


Ground freezes and lifts. Damn New England winters!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

bct p&h said:


> Ground freezes and lifts. Damn New England winters!


Don't you have to install swing joints at either end for frost ?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What's a frost heave. Expansion of the ground ??


Oh plzzzzzz.... get this guy up to Canada during winter...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Don't you have to install swing joints at either end for frost ?


Correct


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Oh plzzzzzz.... get this guy up to Canada during winter...


Don't think tex mex would survive up here in winter. Lol

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

bcp2012 said:


> Don't think tex mex would survive up here in winter. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Tex would blow up the neighbor hood..


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Tex would blow up the neighbor hood..


Could always send him to Calgary to play with the steers.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

bcp2012 said:


> Could always send him to Calgary to play with the steers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Or queers


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Or queers


He could stay where he is for that, I don't see no antlers... :laughing:


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

OldSchool said:


> Don't you have to install swing joints at either end for frost ?



Yes but the rubber hose generac makes you use is supposed to be kept perfectly straight and even with swing joints when the ground lifts it will deflect the hose, not the swing joint






rjbphd said:


> Oh plzzzzzz.... get this guy up to Canada during winter...


It was negative 2f the other day. That's cold enough for me:thumbsup:
If I was in Canada I wouldn't be having this problem because the ground never thaws out enough to refreeze and heave:laughing:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Have you had this conversation with Generac tech support? I know it's a long shot, but they may have a solution to the horizontal rubber hose dilemma.
If you're doing a lot of generators, so must other plumbers in your area. Have you reached out to any of them as to how they are getting from a to b?


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> Have you had this conversation with Generac tech support? I know it's a long shot, but they may have a solution to the horizontal rubber hose dilemma.
> If you're doing a lot of generators, so must other plumbers in your area. Have you reached out to any of them as to how they are getting from a to b?


Generac is no help in this department. They say to abide by local codes.
Nobody I've talked with seems to have a solution I like. Some of the ones I've seen are cradles that you would normally use on a roof or 4x4 pressure treated blocks. Both of those would heave. Driving strut or pipe into the ground a few feet would work but I'm afraid of spearing some buried lines.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

bct p&h said:


> Generac is no help in this department. They say to abide by local codes.
> Nobody I've talked with seems to have a solution I like. Some of the ones I've seen are cradles that you would normally use on a roof or 4x4 pressure treated blocks. Both of those would heave. Driving strut or pipe into the ground a few feet would work but I'm afraid of spearing some buried lines.


I learned my lesson after watching a man walk into the supply house with split lips, missing teeth and burn marks. Get it located and you will be fine if nothing is marked nearby. The other would be dig a quick hole and back fill with half a bag of dry concrete in the hole. As long as you are below the frost line its all good.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

bct p&h said:


> The piping is plastic underground with the riser kits at both ends but I'm about 3' away from where I come out of the ground and where the inlet of the generator is. If I could steel pipe it right into the unit I wouldn't be so concerned with the hangers moving on me but generac makes you use that rubber hose to isolate vibrations. Not sure what you mean by a down stream kit.


CSST no good for your applicaton?


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I think I'm just going to put some strut in the ground when I do the underground so I know I won't hit anything and hang off of that when it's time to tie it in.





gear junkie said:


> CSST no good for your applicaton?


No offence to anyone that uses CCST but I refuse to instal it. I have retested piping that hasn't been used for a few years so the gas company would turn it back on and have found more leaks than I would like in CCST. I don't like copper for gas either. Both can puncture too easily for my liking if someone decides to put a screw in the wall. I'm not a huge fan of the plastic underground piping but when I put that in I'm very cautious with it. I ripped out some of the CCST in my house. It was about 15' to the stove. I still have another 20' that the gas company put in when they moved the meter to outside.


----------

